# Painting the Inside of A Canopy



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

So I've started building the canopy for my 120g brackish tank... very exciting. I'm starting to think about paint the inside of it. The canopy is going to be 2 fee tall and the front is going to be open with a screen. The goal is to be able to feed the archerfish by putting bugs on the mangroves growing out of the tank.

The exterior is going to be painted with the same stuff I painted the stand with, which has been holding up well.

I'm using oak plywood and the top is going to be open with more screen on top. I've read all sorts of different things for paint requirements. What have you done and where have you sourced your paint from? Since it's going to be so visible, I want the interior to be sky blue instead of white. So I was thinking either:

a) prime, caulk, blue latex, done
b) prime, caulk, blue latex, some of this marine varnish: Varnish - Exterior Varnish | RONA
c) ???

Thanks!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

b: A superior fungicide and a mildewcide are added to increase performance. ... if there is a chance of water dripping back into the tank, or flaking of the clear coat into the tank and so on.... might not be a good idea! =)


----------

